# How to care for Baby Betta's



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

I am interested in buying a baby betta. I have 5 g tank that is sitting in my bedroom decorated and without water. I am wanting to know what is the best way to take care of a baby betta. I will be going to petco at the last weekend in april to get the rest of the supplies for the tank. What supplies will I need to take care of a baby betta? What should I look for when choosing a baby betta? What is the best way to take care of a baby betta? I want this tank to be perfect so the betta won't die. I have one other betta but I bought him when he was fully grown. This will be my first baby betta.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

First of all younmight want to read the sticky in the breeding section about caring for fry. They need warm water so you'll definitely need a heater. You can feed it frozen (thawed) bloodworms chopped up small enough for it to eat and frozen baby brine shrimp. I hope this helps.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I do not suggest going with the smallest baby betta, only because many of the baby bettas sold are too young and have yet to get a proper immune system up and running - quite a few die, or get sick very very easily.

You'll want to go with one that has some energy in them - personality, if you must. Activeness, response to movement, etc. An adjustable heater will be needed, a thermometer, see if you can find baby fry food (granules), and perhaps a smoothed-edge cave or some fabric plants for the little guy/gal.


----------



## Bettagirl101 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok. Thanks. Unfortunently my mom won't let me get a betta fry even though I will be the one paying for everything for it. Anyway I'm probably just going to get a regular betta.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

I bought a baby betta from petco last week my first one so here is what i have seen so far in the week i owned one 

- there was a about a dozen of them most of them were so young they were colorless, the one i chose was the only one with a light yellow tint, that why i chose him (or her ) dont know sex or tail type yet 

- they eat it ALOT but DONT overfeed, for the first four days i was feeding 8 pellets a day which gave my baby betta swim bladder disorder, i have fasted it for the past two days and all is good now, from what am seeing its best to feed about 5 pellets a day through out the day , personally i feed new life spectrum betta pellets, because they are smaller pellets and i heard there the best type of betta food 

- they poop ALOT, before i got the baby betta i read about how you had to change the water often and now i have seen it first hand , i have it in 1 gallon aqueon ,non filtered and am doing 100% water changes every two days , also if your tank has a filter i would be very careful as they like to explore a lot ever more than adults and since there smaller get easily stuck in place, i would avoid havin the filter on all together until the betta is grown

besides these things so far i havent seen much difference between caring for the adults and the babies, just have to keep on eye on them more, it is fun watching them grow, they grow very fast, mine has about doubled in a weeks time


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

sponge filters are nice  I have one! generally cheap (like....5-10 dollars online or in stores) and plus a pump (i got the quiet one that cost 30.00 but there's cheaper). I find it nice for weak swimmers and fry =D so if you did get either or, long finned or baby betta, sponge filters are really nice.


----------

